# Cold Start Plug



## old90 (Jan 18, 2005)

Does anyone know if VG has a cold start plug or some device helps the engine run good at startup? 

Thanks,

old90


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Nope.. the ECU controls all of that. should richen up the mix as standard procedure when it sees the engine temp sensor being below operating temps.


----------



## old90 (Jan 18, 2005)

So it would be logical to say that if the engine temp sensor is bad it could cause the ECU to get the wrong info on actual engine temp?

How often should the engine temp sensor be replaced?

old90


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

You're correct. If the sensor goes bad, it will think the engine is hot all the time. your fans will run the whole time the car is on, and it will do other things (like adjust the fuel mix) to try and bring down the engine temps.

generally you just replace these when they go bad. the ones on my car are the original ones- or are at least 4 years old, as that's how long I've had the car.
My old Maxima was another '93 and I owned it from 30,000 miles until it's death in 2001. never had any issues with the sensors in it being bad.



This sensor on your car is located on the pass side coolant line housing, just above your timing cover. it will be a rectangular connector with 2 wires.. 
http://www.mattblehm.com/pics/old_max/car/intake_manifold/dirty_lower_manifold_1.jpg
you can see it in the top left of this pic- it's a red sensor with a yellow plug on the harness.


----------

